# NEED HELP URGENTLY



## ruffridah1970 (Dec 23, 2010)

I changed the headlight bulb in my 1995 Ford Probe GT. In order to do this I disconnected the negative battery cable. Upon hooking back up the Viper Alarm went off. Turning the key to the on position and then re-connecting the negative does not set the alarm off but it won't start. I am not 100% certain as to the model number of my particular system. Is there a way to return my car to usable state?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ruffridah1970 said:


> I changed the headlight bulb in my 1995 Ford Probe GT. In order to do this I disconnected the negative battery cable. Upon hooking back up the Viper Alarm went off. Turning the key to the on position and then re-connecting the negative does not set the alarm off but it won't start. I am not 100% certain as to the model number of my particular system. Is there a way to return my car to usable state?


 You will need to re program the remote to the car, you'll need to know the model number(of the brain of the unit under the dashboard) then you can call DEI, there info is in my signature they will give you the info you need.


----------

